# TMIO oven



## joedivey (Apr 7, 2004)

Has anyone seen the web site www.tmio.com ? This looks like the new wave of smart appliances. I got to get me one of these. Does anyone know more about this product?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Rosie the Robot was cuter!

I'll bet that hiring a personal chef is cheaper.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

First people gotta learn how to cook agree? 

Kuan


----------



## david123 (Mar 22, 2006)

This product is over priced and is not made by a reptuable manufacture so it probably comes from China. Whirlpool made a try with this and failed so who is willing to pay 6 times as much from a no name and still have to prepare the food. It saves no time which is the real problem this rich kid doesnt get the idea. You pay for NASA technology what happens when you have beer in the oven and your wife turns it own. Sounds like more problems that solution to any we have. Would not touch this one until the first suckers who buy it find out it doesn't work.


----------



## lynn_2006 (Jun 11, 2006)

I do own a Tmio walloven.It is the best appliance I have ever bought.We have very busy lives and with my oven I can have my meals ready for me no matter what time I need them done without being at home.I have owned my oven for several months and am very pleased with its performance.As for David123 please do your me a favor and dont knock something you do not own and my oven was made in the United States.Everybody has a right to their own opinoin,but they should not give advice on something they do not have.I can give advice on the Tmio double walloven because I own one and proud of it.


----------

